# Hyatt Hacienda del Mar - Dorado, PR Question



## Tye8len9 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi All
   Trying to get some info on the transfer process of the above you, would we go direct through Hyatt for the closing n transfer of the unit or use a closing company ie Legal Timeshare Transfers or similar. And is there any special regulations  because the unit is in Puerto Rico. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gmarine (Feb 16, 2016)

If its private resale Hyatt isnt going to handle the closing. Try LT Transfers. They will also let you know of any regulations on the closing. That used to be great property when the Hyatt hotels adjacent were open and owners were able to use the facilities.


----------



## Tye8len9 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks I'm in contact with Mary at LTT, It used to be a great property, I'm guessing no longer? please any info what be appreciated.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 16, 2016)

The resort used to be part of a Hyatt complex that included the timeshare building along with the adjacent Hyatt Cerromar and a short distance away the Hyatt Dorado beach. There was a casino and multiple restaurants. Timeshare guests of Hacienda del mar could also use the facilities at both hotels. The beach at the Dorado was fantastic with beachfront restaurants and more pools.  When those resorts closed the restaurants and all the pools/beaches went away too. Now with just the timeshare building there isnt much to do there.  

From what I understand upkeep of the property has not been good and with the hotel and restaurant closings unemployment in the area is high and its not as safe as it used to be. I havent been in several years so this is second hand info. 

I'm not sure I would take ownership of a unit here, even if it was free. Maintenance fees are too high to be cost effective as a trading unit and personally I wouldnt want to go there. JMO, of course. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2016)

Check PR law as it is my understanding from other owners that a PR lawyer has to be involved.  The sale process will take a long time.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 22, 2016)

Also if you are buying it to use for Hyatt RC other properties, it may not be a good ideal with ILG / Interval buying Hyatt Residence Club.  I can also see a potential Special Assessment if they have not kept up the property.


----------

